
Ask HN: How to focus when looking for a new job? - checkdout
I decided to look for a new job about 2 months ago and I can&#x27;t seem to get any work done at my current job. The interviews are so stressful that it leaves me with no mental space to concentrate. I&#x27;m completely checked out.<p>Any tips on how to manage your current job while searching for a new one?
======
JSeymourATL
Been there; here's some amazingly stupid advice works on the mental game --
start physically working out @ mid-day. Hit the gym, go for a run. Does
wonders to clear the mind, better than meditation >
[http://www.foreverbemoved.com/get-head-
body/](http://www.foreverbemoved.com/get-head-body/)

